# How can I make a land raider helios?



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone have ideas on how to make a land raider helios (LR with whirlwind launcher on back) using a whirlwind and land raider kit, so it can be swaped from regular LR to LR helios. I am hoping to make 3 for apocolipse games, but i want them for regualer LRs in normal games.

Here is the overpriced forgeworld version, I would like to use normal whirlwind launchers on mine instead of the tiny forgeworld ones,


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Get a whirlwind launcher, and for the front, you can use the scanner from the space marine Apocalypse command sprue.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Couldn't you make the Whirwind turret and just sit it in the cupola? This is just looking at the FW tank so I don't how it would work lol. Good luck though :good:


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Would the launcher fit in the hole on top?
I thought the launcher would be too big for the hole.


Wow, a reply within 1 minute of starting the thread. Thats why I like herecy.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

It shouldn't be all that difficult to rig the Whirlwind launcher to a cupola hatch with some plasticard or spare bitz. Just make sure you pin the assembly to the hatch, and you should easily be able to swap it out. Maybe consider using some magnets?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

well this might seem kind of difficult but bear with me. take the part of the LR that the the rear cupola (the one with the launcher on above) and, with a felt tip pen, draw a circle around the whirlwind launcher end. cut the circle out, keeping within the line at all times. then IF you can get a large cuppola cover, the one from the front part that holds the heavy bolters, just smack a storm bolter cupola onto that and then you can swap them over. the front sensor I can't think of anything apart from the apocalypse command tank as was said above.....


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

This is what I did. ^^.

I enlarged the rear cupola hole with a tapered reamer (generally used on sheet metal, but can be used with care on sheet plastic. Enough to fit the standard mounting ring for GW tanks (predator turrets use this size, as do the front LR mount (heavy bolters/assault cannons) and razorbacks and whirlwinds).

A spare cupola was glued onto a 40mm galvanised steel washer. A spare 25mm round base was glued underneath it. This occupies the top rear spo when I want a basic LR. I have another multi-melta gunner done in a similar way for that upgrade.

Here's my last land raider.









The whirlwind I borrow the launcher from (the launcher is scratchbuilt based upon the orignal WD plans, but it is mounted on the turret plate that fits the turret ring).

Presto-changeo. Whirlwind to heavy bolter razorback and Land Raider becomes a helios pattern.







.

It just requires a little thought beforehand. It isn't a difficult mod, but some bits do have to be sanded down/removed to make it work. I have tested the mounting with a friend's actual 'proper' whirlwind launcher and it fits fine.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

The Whirlwind turret has an inner ring that would fit in the turret but it looks really wonky. The larger ring of the turret though is minutely larger than 1" so get a 1" drill bit and carefull drill straight down into the existing hatch hole and it will work out. I actually was working on a Landy Crusader using the Prometheus kit and Razoback metla turret on the top and this would have work perfectly though I got side tracked. (The reason I was making it a crusader with an expensive Prometheus kit was a double function. I was gonn use it usually as a Crusader then in some games as a Prometheus if my opponent okayed it. This was years before Apoc I'll note.)


----------

